

IBM’s reorg-from-Hell launches next week - omnibrain
http://www.cringely.com/2015/01/22/ibms-reorg-hell-launches-next-week/

======
forgottenpass
IBM has been reorg-ing itself to death for 15 years (that I'm aware of,
probably more). The IBMers I know used to think they were just trying to
downplay the perception of downsizing by doing it in rounds and under other
organizational shifts.

It's become clear that the company has no direction. The only thing management
knows how to do is rearrange the deckchairs on the titanic, so they'll just
continue doing that until they sink.

No where is this more clear than in the withered husks of plants still online
because somewhere in shutting them down someone realized "oh yeah, this shit
makes us money." And keeping the plant operational is contacted out at
exorbitant rates, sometimes to the exact same people laid off from that
position at that location over a decade ago.

~~~
twelve40
A brief glance at the Wikipedia numbers shows that their overall trend was
actually not downsizing [1]:

431,212 (2013) 426,751 (2010) 398,455 (2009) 316000 employees 2000

But yeah, it looks like they are in a bit of trouble.

[1] [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM)
oldid=485226501 oldid=298515890 oldid=356148220

------
sounds
I used to hold shares in a similar "too big to fail" company. I sold them. A
few years later I shorted the company (note: this company is not IBM).

Perhaps it's time to consider shorting IBM.

------
PhantomGremlin
The article has an absolutely astonishing clam if it's true. IBM will
eliminate 26% of its employees? That's almost unprecedented for a company of
that size.

There are 35 comments under the article, many from insiders. The start of the
first comment perhaps sums up why there are so few comments here on HN:

    
    
       Why is IBM even relevant enough
       to discuss any more?

